# Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1,



## dannymichelle749 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1. I can watch You Tube videos in the You Tube app. I cannot watch videos posted in facebook, nor can I play the game "Criminal Case" 
When I click on the game "Criminal Case" the pop up "complete action using" and the option of the internet or Zanga Poker. If Zanga Poker is clicked - it goes to the poker game. if I click the internet, it gives me the message " You need Adobe Flash Player 11.1 o greater to play criminal Case. 
is there a way to upgrade to this? or do I need to replace this tablet?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Install Flash on your Samsung.
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-install-flash-on-your-android-jelly-bean-tablet-or-phone/


----------

